# Ariens, 8524 not throwing snow



## mahone82 (Apr 9, 2017)

My Ariens 8524 runs fine, the shear pins are ok and the auger seems to not throw the snow thru the chute. It bogs down and the snow barely gets thru the chute and it down not throw...the augur is spinning put just doesn't throw the snow through the chute with power. 

I was thinking I should replace the attachment belt? Any other suggestions??/ Thanks Mike


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

May just be a loose belt. Or, there are "sheer pins" that attach the impeller to the auger/impeller shaft that could have sheered. Try blocking the auger with a 2x4 and then see if you can turn the impeller. It should not be able to be turned. BUT, pls remove your spark plug wire first.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Maybe the belt is too loose? Usually there is a sliding idler pulley as the adjustment, check that. If it's all the way over and the belt is loose, you need to move half size smaller but measure the existing belt, and find out the manufacturer's recommended size. Don't forget when you check the tightness of the belt hold the auger engage lever down.


----------



## mahone82 (Apr 9, 2017)

the auger and impeller work together, I tested it the way you said and they both donot move
. I bought new belts so I think I'll change them out and see if that works.....Thanks


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

is the engine bogging down to a crawl as well?


----------

